

Washing Machine for Men - nolanbrown23
https://medium.com/ux-ui-readings/b6f927bbb538

======
aasarava
Not sure why "for Men" matters. A better washing machine UI in general would
probably be beneficial to anyone using it (assuming that the temperature and
speed differences actually make a difference in the outcomes).

------
dkhenry
I fnid the fact that because you didn't learn how to use a washing machine you
assume your entire gender is somehow lacking this skill. I learned how to wash
closed using a washing machine when I was in middle school. I learned all the
various settings on the machine as how they effect everything from stains
setting in your clothes to how they effect the water and energy bills. It
takes like two minutes to figure out what the settings are on your washing
machine, and once you do it once you find the almost every washing machine in
existance has the same interface.

As a final note if you presented me with your interface I would be unhappy
because I ( like most adults ) change the settings on my washing machine based
on whats going into it and you have now removed that common interface and
replaced it with a non customizable and frankly stupid interface.

